# ok who else enjoyed pete blakes bbq today ?



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

as the title says who else enjoyed themselves at reptile zone today?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

naaaaa twas rubbish 

















:lol2:



we had a great day mark.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

It was alright...I got made fun of tho


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> It was alright...I got made fun of tho


about what my friend ?


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> It was alright...I got made fun of tho


Yeah how come...?


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> It was alright...I got made fun of tho



:lol2: If you didnt open your mouth and put your foot in it so much, you would have been ok. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

LOl.....Sooo....I like talking...could you tell ?
I'm welsh....I'm surprised you understood what i was saying. :lol:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

lol, how did you put your foot in it,?....what did you say lol:lol2:?


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> LOl.....Sooo....I like talking...could you tell ?
> I'm welsh....I'm surprised you understood what i was saying. :lol:


No, couldnt tell at all! :whistling2:

As for accent, there were times when we couldnt understand you, you talk to quickly!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Snakes r grreat said:


> No, couldnt tell at all! :whistling2:
> 
> As for accent, there were times when we couldnt understand you, you talk to quickly!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yup...crazy welsh....or.....umm....crazy me?
And its good talking fast, you can end convos quick when you want to:lol2:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Who enjoyed Jesus's political lectures?


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

C'mon, where's all the pics? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

I'll see if Dave will post some.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

How did you put your foot in it, snake???


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

lol.....Don't ask adlock:8):lol2::crazy:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> lol.....Don't ask adlock:8):lol2::crazy:


lol fair does


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Hi guys...I had a great time today...It's nice putting faces and names together.....Even mods seem human in the flesh
Hey
Mark, good to see your keeping up with the sweat lessons...LOL...Nice work today.....
I thought it was David Badiel not jesus...Oh well...


----------



## The Nightbringer (Apr 7, 2008)

Your wish is my command:


















































































































But yeah, it was fantastic. Had a great time. 

All the best

David


----------



## The Nightbringer (Apr 7, 2008)

And the last of 'em:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Stunning, : victory:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

theres something about black mambas, great pics.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

That last king shot is amazing...


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Nice one Dave ...Tidy set of pics....You got some really good shots there.....


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

snakewispera snr said:


> Hi guys...I had a great time today...It's nice putting faces and names together.....Even mods seem human in the flesh
> Hey
> Mark, good to see your keeping up with the sweat lessons...LOL...Nice work today.....
> I thought it was David Badiel not jesus...Oh well...


it was good to see you again. will let you know when we are lookin at property over your way


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

No probs Mark...


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

was nice to meet the rest of your family also


----------



## The Nightbringer (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments guys, glad you like 'em.


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

The Nightbringer said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys, glad you like 'em.


quality pics mate


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

The Nightbringer said:


> And the last of 'em:


Great photos, although none of leos. Shocking.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

cjreptiles said:


> Great photos, although none of leos. Shocking.


 Can I put my name down for the £100 specials I heard everyone ordering off you...:mf_dribble:......


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

snakewispera snr said:


> Can I put my name down for the £100 specials I heard everyone ordering off you...:mf_dribble:......


Fine, but minimum order is 30.


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

LMAO @ Chris.

Thanks to all that came along, it was good to meet more new people as well as see regulars and friends.
I especially want to thank Rory for making me laugh so much :Na_Na_Na_Na:.

Fab set of photos, you cant tell they're through glass either.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

cjreptiles said:


> Fine, but minimum order is 30.


Bound to the contract now :lol2:

Was nice to meet you Chris, 
My mum and sister said thanks for the lift to the train station....I think it was you anyway :lol2:


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Some of my photos from Yesterday.


----------



## Demonique (May 5, 2007)

The Nightbringer said:


> And the last of 'em:


How close did you have to get to take this one? And what species of cobra is it?


----------



## The Nightbringer (Apr 7, 2008)

That would be a King cobra, demonique. That was taken when he was in his tank, so about 3 feet away.

Amazing photos Angi!


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Bound to the contract now :lol2:
> 
> Was nice to meet you Chris,
> My mum and sister said thanks for the lift to the train station....I think it was you anyway :lol2:


They are welcome.

Good to meet you all too (sort of :whistling2.


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

peaches said:


> C'mon, where's all the pics? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


in my thread below called reptile zone

had a great time, was good to meet a few familiar faces, and finally put a face to rory lol,


----------



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

Angi said:


>


Thats a great shot Angi , was that one of the photos you took when me and Rory was in there with you ?

Thank you Angi and Pete for all the hospitality yesterday was a really great day 

and while im at it i would like to thanks Nerys and Rory too , i had a great time guyz and was nice to meet all your livestock , even the hurdle jumping fast one :lol2:


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Wow - Fantastic photo's of the reptiles, but I'm not so sure about the Ginger one though. lol

I had a great time again, but then Rory turned up - only joking.

Remember May 15th 45!!!!


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

hhhhhhmmmm Kev didnt realise it was you, shoulda stole ya house keys whilst i had the chance lolololol

btw heres link to my thread of pics, theres too many to put em here lol


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

If I can add my pics to your thread Mark to save making another one ....


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

These weren't taken yesterday... but are more pics of Petes wonderful collection from previous visits...























































This one is for NightBringer... the big snake that is on it's way home  I think this is the one anyway.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

ratboy said:


> If I can add my pics to your thread Mark to save making another one ....


wow stunning cobra Naja nigricollis I take it?


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

SiUK said:


> wow stunning cobra Naja nigricollis I take it?


That's the one. It very rarely hoods up, but it smelled Rory's fear !!!


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

no its not


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

leptophis said:


> no its not


Well it's black and has big teeth... what more do ya want


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

lol steve need not worry, your always cool in my eyes


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

what species is it?


----------



## The Nightbringer (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks ratboy.

Wow, that's an awesome Retic! If I ever come back down handling that will be high on my list of priorities.


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

The Nightbringer said:


> Thanks ratboy.
> 
> Wow, that's an awesome Retic! If I ever come back down handling that will be high on my list of priorities.


Retic?


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

The Nightbringer said:


> Thanks ratboy.
> 
> Wow, that's an awesome Retic! If I ever come back down handling that will be high on my list of priorities.


I think it's a burm dude.... Might not be the snake Pete was talking about.


----------



## The Nightbringer (Apr 7, 2008)

At second glances, yeah that's a Burm, lol. My bad. 

Pete said that he was bringing his Retic back, I guess I replied without looking properly.


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

lol the retic we have coming back is a bit bigger than that lol


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

oh good lord... not "that" retic??

N


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Whatever you do dont mention the number 45 anymore:Na_Na_Na_Na:, or swans, or cows, or frogs:whistling2::lol2:


Yeah Kev thats the nasty mean beastie that terrified a certain bearded gentleman who shall remain nameless ( for now)


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

now dont be mean, I hear the americans are starting a project bluebook on flying swans,


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lmao..lmao..lmao..

apparently the beard is going :lol2::lol2::lol2:

N


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

now come on, the disciples wont like that, lol I just felt priviledge to sit at his feet


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Har har har hardy ha ha!!

First and foremost! LOL

45 Does not bother me

2nd] Okay the lesson to be learned is back up is imperative!

3rd] Jesus, but Nerys liked the beard, and supposedly made me younger! [Well apparently not]

4th] Simple errors to make,

So frogs walk, so cows run, so swans fly, so what if Gordon Brown is Prime Minister?

All simple errors, to display l am human .......... no?

LOL

Rory


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

Rory 

Seriously I apologise if any comments caused offence, and I was very grateful when you turned pepsi into carlsberg,


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Peter that is alright my son, we all need disciples eh?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

personally i thought the turning of burnt burger into sausage and chips.. and the way a mere 3 bags fed so many.. was more miraculous *grins*

N


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> 3rd] Jesus, but Nerys liked the beard, and supposedly made me younger! [Well apparently not]


You should still go for the toupe though dude.


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

indeed, one day i will be as worthy as you, lol, i hear ratboy is founding a episcipalian matier church


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

oh forgot to say thanks Pete n Angi for makin us welcome, no doubt we will be back at some point


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

ratboy said:


> You should still go for the toupe though dude.


or stand upside down??

N

(love ya really babe *ducks*)


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Nerys said:


> or stand upside down??
> 
> N


or put one of your rabbits on his head and pretend it's a hare.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

I see, we are going into personal matters indeed here now????

A toupe, a toupe, crumbs, it does not bother me!! LOL Its more worrying that its going at the front, l am starting to have to deliberately scowl so my face is shorter!

I see, Peter, now we are talking emasculation huh? Again, a simple human error, but are you saying l need neutering or something??? LOL

R


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

a little off topic but 

*Rory... what do you want for your 45th? (may 15th that is...:lol2*


hows about 2 silver n 1 cinnamon ferrets lolololol


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

SiUK said:


> what species is it?


thanks for taking the time to quickly reply


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

ratboy said:


> or put one of your rabbits on his head and pretend it's a hare.


i only have 3 rabbits tho!

N


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

leptophis said:


> indeed, one day i will be as worthy as you, lol, i hear ratboy is founding a episcipalian matier church


I'll start it when Gordon Brown becomes prime minister.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

I would just to say the following before l plead total insanity!

Flat files, l am sure that is what they said.

Yes, okay so l was sweating more in the venom room than the snakes, and l still think 10mm glass is best, but that is just me. [Snakes dont sweat, so someone tick that one against me also!!]

And finally, next bbq, l will not talk to anyone ever!!

LOL

R


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

lol or when swans fly, lol


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

(must remember to tell rory that snakes don't actually _do_ that.. perspire that is... :whistling2

N


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

ratboy said:


> I'll start it when Gordon Brown becomes prime minister.


 
STEVE!!

What do you want ....... blood? its in my signature!

Human error!

LOL


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

I am feeling rather queasy at the moment, l shall bow out gracefully, but finally just say this

IT WAS HUMAN ERROR

LOL

R


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

lol ah leave him alone hes alright just got some weird habits, never seen anyone put a skunk down his trousers to keep warm before lol


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> I am feeling rather queasy at the moment,



that'll be all those coconut biscuit things..

N


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

leptophis said:


> lol ah leave him alone hes alright just got some weird habits, never seen anyone put a skunk down his trousers to keep warm before lol


*wipes tea off monitor*

pro.. boldly going where no skunk has gone before...

N


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Nerys said:


> *wipes tea off monitor*
> 
> pro.. boldly going where no skunk has gone before...
> 
> N


So what exactly happened to that skunk again ?


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

I bow down to the supremacy of the writers here.

I dread to think how many other smaller points are still to arrive, but if needs be, l will dress up a top 20 list of Roryisms for the wanting!

LOL

Skunk down trousers really cracked me up tbh!! Good One

R


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

well rumour has it the one thing nerys and skunks have in common is fantastic eye sight, now we know why, you would need it


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

leptophis said:


> well rumour has it the one thing nerys and skunks have in common is fantastic eye sight, now we know why, you would need it


To find those little meal worms you mean ?


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Steve, 

How is your favourite sport coming along, l saw last night you were in need of some practice.

Shall we just say ................. cricket?

R


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Steve,
> 
> How is your favourite sport coming along, l saw last night you were in need of some practice.
> 
> ...


It died very slowly. I felt it deserved every breath it could manage.


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

You mean you are HUMAN! I thought you were Nerys's newest exotic critter, mind you not many of them survive 45 years.
Rory - erm can you run? walk? fly even???? Just thought Id best check.

Hey wheres Kev when you need him, I wanna see the photo of the pixie in our garden last night....


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Oh that is right ............now everybody bar Jack and Kev are present, it just gets better and better, and here l was thinking that the fun could not get any better!

LOL

Its starting to remind me of tag teams here, and l want to know where the hell is my tag mate!!!?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol lol lol

i do like that top you know angi.. and rory is still in his hand-me-downs also..

although he does have to roll the sleaves up to type :flrt:

N


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

rorys winky , see knew i could do it


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

OY!!

Why the dickens is my winky mentioned at the 91st post for?

That never made any appearance l hasten to add !


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Nerys said:


> although he does have to roll the sleaves up to type :flrt:
> 
> N



With two fingers hun... we reckon some of the posts are written in 12 hour shifts.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

is now a good time to ask exactly what it was you did to rory's winky???

whip2

!!

N


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

see i thought he posted when his nose hit the keyboard as hes banging his head


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

ratboy said:


> With two fingers hun... we reckon some of the posts are written in 12 hour shifts.


you have no idea how close that is at times...lol

_ (admits.. even i have not read ALL of the tska site...:blush::blush::blush::blush_

N


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Is perhaps now a good time to mention a long standing quote here, of perhaps 'discrediting the hobbyist?'

R


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Is perhaps now a good time to mention a long standing quote here, of perhaps 'discrediting the hobbyist?'
> 
> R


You know we love ya dude


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Nerys said:


> you have no idea how close that is at times...lol
> 
> _(admits.. even i have not read ALL of the tska site...:blush::blush::blush::blush_
> 
> N


 
OY Nerys!!

I am not just a two fingered typist [not true l am] but l am getting faster!!

It does not take me 12 hours to type!


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

ratboy said:


> You know we love ya dude


 
OH YES, l can feeel the luurve! Truly!

LOL


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

your deflecting winky talk rory


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> OY!!
> 
> Why the dickens is my winky mentioned at the 91st post for?
> 
> That never made any appearance l hasten to add !


Poor Nerys.....:whistling2: doesnt he like "odour de skunk"


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

no, but you do type sometimes for 12 hours... and more... and more... and more...

:surrender:


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

leptophis said:


> your deflecting winky talk rory


Rightio, l see war is on the books!

As you can see, you are starting to weaken me, l am losing the plot on how to answer without stating too much!


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Angi said:


> Poor Nerys.....:whistling2:


OY!! 

OY!!

LOL


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

although i did enjoy your tv programme and thought you were brave, i like those incredible real life stories, body shock the man with a 1cm winky


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Angi said:


> Poor Nerys.....:whistling2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

How was that not spotted until now ???


I mean the quote... Not Rory's winky. although.....


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Nerys said:


> no, but you do type sometimes for 12 hours... and more... and more... and more...
> 
> :surrender:


OY!! to you too!!


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Is there an emoticon here for l am fffing speechless!!??


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

well theres a first


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol...

i can refute the winky comments (thankfully)

note.. not the others though :whistling2:


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

ah so kongs a better name


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

I am officially wordless, apart from the first four of this post, and then the next 13!


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

lol well hello there big boy


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Rory's vital parts - missing in action !!!!( or not as the case may be).............. and heres me thinking it was a slow worm I found in the garden this evening..................:crazy:


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> I am officially wordless, apart from the first four of this post, and then the next 13!


13 isn't a word. so you have one to go.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

leptophis said:


> lol well hello there big boy


Rory's Glory.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

You know l can put up with the humour, genuinely l can.

What is the most disturbing feature is that one of the writers is right behind me, and l know when she starts laughing madly that she has just again joined the tag team!

Is there no trust in this world anymore, when my own partner cackles behind me?


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

heres two words hypo gonadism, lol


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

ratboy said:


> 13 isn't a word. so you have one to go.


Thirteen

13 is a figure, but thirteen is a word


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

leptophis said:


> heres two words hypo gonadism, lol


could be worse.. could be hyper..

N


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Thirteen
> 
> 13 is a figure, but thirteen is a word


Too late now mate... that was over 45 words ago... Sorry, I meant 60.


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-adult-18/127813-hunt-rory-s-winky.html#post1755796


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Angi said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-adult-18/127813-hunt-rory-s-winky.html#post1755796


I am not old enough yet, hit the link and be greeted with this!


*TSKA Rory Matier*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> I am not old enough yet, hit the link and be greeted with this!
> 
> 
> *TSKA Rory Matier*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> ...


I think Pete has pics in there.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

What Pics!!?

There are no pics!

Well perhaps of me sleeping everywhere!

I am innocent


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

We seek him here, we seek him there, Those winkys seek him everywhere. Is he in heaven? - Is he in hell? That damned, elusive Rory-er-nel? 

N


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

LMAO, thanks again for a good giggle Rory. Night


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Angi said:


> LMAO, thanks again for a good giggle Rory. Night


 
LOL anytime everybody, nightcap madcap humour


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Off too... take care all


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lightweights, lol

ttyl

N


----------



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

tigger79 said:


> hhhhhhmmmm Kev didnt realise it was you, shoulda stole ya house keys whilst i had the chance lolololol


well its a good job you didnt know then :Na_Na_Na_Na:




TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Steve,
> 
> How is your favourite sport coming along, l saw last night you were in need of some practice.
> 
> ...


:lol2:



Angi said:


> You mean you are HUMAN! I thought you were Nerys's newest exotic critter, mind you not many of them survive 45 years.
> Rory - erm can you run? walk? fly even???? Just thought Id best check.
> 
> Hey wheres Kev when you need him, I wanna see the photo of the pixie in our garden last night....


its just took me till now to read all this thread and im too late for work to stick up a proper reply 

last night i tried to get that pic from my phone to the pc and it just was having it ( bloody phone ) but i tried it just now and at last i have a pixie photo on my pc :whistling2: , you will have to wait till tonight to see it though , see you later guyz , all i can say you must all agree that bbq wouldnt have been have as entertaining as it was without Rory there , all in all a great day :no1:


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Sharpman said:


> well its a good job you didnt know then :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes, Rory can we book you for the next BBQ


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I knew i should have stayed up later last night :bash:


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Thanks to Mike and Joel inviting me, what an excellent day! I could go on forever about how excellent the shop was, how friendly and helpful the people were, but mainly I just lost my heart to the little red spitting cobra. I'll stick with my colubrids, but having the opportunity to see Pete's collection was amazing.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Joel was really glad Rory turned up...It took a lot of the heat off him...LOL


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks for the pics guys : victory: just a shame to miss it.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> And finally, next bbq, l will not talk to anyone ever!!
> 
> LOL
> 
> R


Is that a promise Rory? :whistling2:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

It would appear i went too early and missed the scapegoating of poor (old) Rory. gutted. cows run?


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

To Be fair, it was not so much as a scapegoating experience, as a 'are you serious dude?' experience.

There are only a few people who knew some of the data here. By the end of the bbq, more people were aware of some of my short falls! LOL

Doctors may have called it self harming in a crowd!

LOL


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Rory what happened?? You were so quiet Sunday night :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

poor Rory . did they get your *Back-up* ????


:lol2:


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Ah Casey, 

I was quiet, because pro and snuff had all the light. No competition to a skunk!

R


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

No julia, 

My Back UP, is fine if not some what small of late

LOL


----------



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

Heres a photo of the pixie we see in Angi,s Garden , you dont see many of them about , especially with skunks :lol2:


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

LMAO, nice one Kev.


----------

